# Lon Las Cymru "Challenge the Dragon"



## Jaybee (7 Feb 2010)

Hello, I am newcomer to CC and would like some advice.

I am planning (along with 3 mates) to complete the Lon Las Cymru route across Wales from Chepstow to Holyhead in July of this year.

I would appreciate it if anyone can pass on some tips or do's and don'ts.

We would like to know what bikes are best (we all run decent roadies and hybrids)?

Decent B&B's on the route.

Where we can get a copy of Nick Cotton's Lon Las Cymru guide?

We are all vet's of the C2C, Reivers and Hadrians Way. I appreciate any responses.

Thanks

JB


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Feb 2010)

Im not familiar with the route so i cant be of much help but these route guides on Sustrans might be of some use for planning your trip ?


Simon


----------



## vernon (7 Feb 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Hello, I am newcomer to CC and would like some advice.
> 
> I am planning (along with 3 mates) to complete the Lon Las Cymru route across Wales from Chepstow to Holyhead in July of this year.
> 
> ...




I have ridden it from Holyhead to Cardiff and found it challenging in places.
The most challenging bit was from Machynlleth to Llanlidoes but the view at the summit was stunning. I rode it the summer before last and despite it being a very wet summer and being in Wales, most of the rain fell in the night during the four days I was out there.

As for bikes - the bike isn't as important as the gearing. Mkae sure that you have the lowest possible gearing by fitting the smallest possible chain rings and the largest possible cassettes though 24" gearing (two feet) will always come to the rescue.

Can't advise on B&B as I camped.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2010)

I've only done the Machynlleth to Chepstow stretches. The sustrans map is good but make sure you take good note that when the map says steep it really does mean steep. So you will need low gears.

Did Llanidloes to Chepstow and across the bridge in a day so can't advise in B&B.

Great ride but I wouldn't necessarily bother with large sections of the coach road south of Llangurig (though I've ridden that bit dozens of times.) down to Builth. The A470 had imo better views, better grades, and although it has faster traffic the coach road is single track and what cars you do meet may require 'negotiation'


----------



## andym (7 Feb 2010)

I tried AbeBooks (an online marketplace for secondhand books) for the book, but drew a blank. If you follow the link you can 'create a want' so you will be notified if it does get listed.


----------



## P.H (7 Feb 2010)

I did it a few years ago, at the time it was the longest and toughest ride I’d done. Also very satisfying, some of the scenery is fantastic.
The only B&B of note we used was The Horseshoes in Rhayader, comfortable rooms an excellent breakfast and right in the town, it was also the cheapest. Funnily enough the worst was also the dearest! 
It's often quoted as being better done north to south because of the gradients. Not sure that's right, but I find Sustrans routes that are predominantly ridden in one direction tend to be better signed that way. It wasn’t the best of signed routes anyway, though this was a few years ago
Enjoy it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2010)

fwiw the Llanidloes - Chepstow signage was excellent last summer though I often felt the signs contradicted my map reading. Signs turned out to be right every time DOH!


----------



## Jaybee (8 Feb 2010)

Thanks to all who have replied so far. We will be doing the South to North route (given we hail from Manchester its quicker to get home).

Still not sure on what bikes are best suited to the route. All advice appreciated?

JB


----------



## vernon (8 Feb 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Thanks to all who have replied so far. We will be doing the South to North route (given we hail from Manchester its quicker to get home).
> 
> Still not sure on what bikes are best suited to the route. All advice appreciated?
> 
> JB



Bikes with low gearing. Simple.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Feb 2010)

I've done it both ways (last time last summer) and found the signs excellent both times. The only problem was sometimes getting out of the towns (because of all the other road signs). 
Another vote for the Horseshoe in Rhayader.
As for bikes, go on whatever you've got and make sure you have some low gears. There is only one part just south of Rhayader on an old coach road which a road bike might not manage. There is a road which runs alongside it on the opposite side of the valley though. 
I especially liked the hills above Harlech, but the whole route is great.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2010)

_stupid boy_


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Thanks to all who have replied so far. We will be doing the South to North route (given we hail from Manchester its quicker to get home).
> 
> Still not sure on what bikes are best suited to the route. All advice appreciated?
> 
> JB




cardiff or chepstow as your start? 
as for bikes, low gears other than that run what you brung.


----------



## lukepinkhandbag (10 Feb 2010)

Bike wise I would say low gears, wider tyres - nothing less than 700x28, and good brakes...the descents in some places are 'interesting' on forestry tracks. Accommodation is always a sticky one especially in Wales where places open and close frequently. As you get North though there are more and more hostels, particularly Corris, Dolgellau, Trawsfynydd, on the route. If you are not too slow you'll probably manage Caernarfon to Holyhead in a day which is good as accommodation is sparse on that stretch except for a new hotel adjacent to Valley airfield.


----------



## Jaybee (10 Feb 2010)

My first post on CC has been recieved wonderfully, thanks to all who have responded. It looks like Cardiff for the off and roadies with fat(ish) rubber. 

Thanks again. I hope to contribute if I can. I have done the C2C many times and Hadrians Way once. If anybody needs any advice I'd be happy to help.

Once again thank you for making a rookie member welcome. I would appreciate any further advice before we start in late June, meanwhile I have 2 stone to shed!!

JB


----------

